# A Deal is a Deal



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I've made a deal with the devil. To hold up my end of the bargain....here is a thread concerning what one would "do" to Tommke now that he's a single guy.

ProCycling has got the good gossip on Tommeke. According to ProCycling and the Belgian 
Press, Boonen "has split up with his girlfriend of three years, Lore van de Weyer. Boonen's manager Paul De Geyter confirmed this on Tuesday night to the Belgian press."

I gotta say, the first thing I would do would be to throw away the razor and get him a trimmer to ensure that he always has the optimal 2 day growth going on.

So, gals, guys (NTTAWWT), what would you do?


----------



## supermex (Aug 12, 2006)

Tom Boonen is a straight up PIMP.:thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

in happier times:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Pretty much anything he wanted.........


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> in happier times:


Yeah she sure looks thrilled


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> in happier times:


After seeing this picture, I'd hide his tub of hair gel and buy him some shampoo.

He's still hot, though.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Pretty much anything he wanted.........



So, uh, how the hell do I get women to say this about me? ..heh


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> So, uh, how the hell do I get women to say this about me? ..heh


become Tom Boonen


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Tom Boonen sprinting = looks big. Tom Boonen off the bike = looks very skinny.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

joehartley said:


> Tom Boonen sprinting = looks big. Tom Boonen off the bike = looks very skinny.


It's the lycra


----------

